# Uber Partner app on Ipad



## TreyinLA (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey folks,

New driver here getting ready for my first ride. I installed the Uber partner app on my Ipad 3.0 and have an air vent mount that seems to be adequate for my intended use. Problem is, my Ipad mount only allows for landscape mode, and the app seems to only display in portrait mode. Is there an easy fix to this, or am I missing something?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

There's a app called Set Orientation that might be helpful.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The easy fix is DON'T DO IT!!! Uber is like a drug dealer, they get you hooked then make you debase yourself chasing after that first high.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Not possible due to the operating system. I run a Android Tablet which I would prefer a iPad, but had to go with Android for this very reason.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> There's a app called Set Orientation that might be helpful.


yeap, exactly what I use for my Android tablet. Don't think its available for iSlop like the OP has


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Not possible due to the operating system. I run a Android Tablet which I would prefer a iPad, but had to go with Android for this very reason.


thats kinda bad if theres no way to force orientation on the ipad. All the more reason to get an Android, way more freedom


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> thats kinda bad if theres no way to force orientation on the ipad. All the more reason to get an Android, way more freedom


I agree about Android, but prefer the stability of IOS. The issue here is Uber doing what is does best, not allowing the app to go landscape for whatever reason. My landscape mode works perfectly fine on my droid.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> I agree about Android, but prefer the stability of IOS. The issue here is Uber doing what is does best, not allowing the app to go landscape for whatever reason. My landscape mode works perfectly fine on my droid.


well not to save Uber but a lot of apps only allow 1 orientation
but there should always be a way to force it, I still can't believe its not possible on the ipad


----------

